# sweet a$$ nemesis deal!!!



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

http://nemesisproject.com/

booyah!


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Damn, that's a smoking deal!! Wish I had the bread, but my money's spent on everyone else's presents. esh...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*pic's for clicks*

I went out yesterday and got some shots of one of the frame kit's available in our Holiday sale !!

Here's a pic of the frame , Shadow Conspiracy Cassette hub W/ 12t driver and fork( 06" Z-1 pictured for reference , kit's comes with 07"z-1 sport in all black )










Detail pic of Shadow Conspiracy Cassette 









Detail pic of our CNC'd dropouts on the DeathMobile frame ... oh so clean 









Detail pic's of headtube on DeathMobile









Detail pic of Gen : 2 seatstay area


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Wahhhh! Every time I see that fork, I get upset!

BECAUSE I CAN'T AFFORD ONE, AND MY BIKE WON'T RIDE RIGHT WITH IT! AND WHEN I CAN AFFORD IT AND USE IT, IT WON'T BE PRODUCED ANYMORE!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Why don't you reduce the travel on your DJ? You've only asked a few dozen times... Besides, it's up to the rider, not the bike.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sweet stuff Brad!! And quite a sexy price tag as well.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Problems about that:

1) The spacer stuff hasn't really worked out. I've never been able to talk to the guy who does it, the bike shop guy apparantly won't do it at the shop for me (he doesn't want to be held liable if it breaks), so basically I've gotta talk to Brad for a reduction kit.

2) A friend of mine whose judgement on bikes I trust a lot on bikes pointed out to me "my frame is meant for around a 100 mm fork" 

3) Did I mention my old man is being faschist about doing it? Unless I can find a guy who'll do it with spacers, I can't exactly order something from Brad under his (my dad's) nose . . without conducting some stuff that will make him four or five times as mad if he finds out I went to all the trouble to make sure he didn't find out I was getting a fork job done and using all my money . . .

Jesus fvcking christ, I'm such a loser . . .


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> Problems about that:
> 
> 1) The spacer stuff hasn't really worked out. I've never been able to talk to the guy who does it, the bike shop guy apparantly won't do it at the shop for me (he doesn't want to be held liable if it breaks), so basically I've gotta talk to Brad for a reduction kit.
> 
> ...


Why don't you take apart your fork? I'm sure Brad could help you with some step by step instructions. But I figure it can't be too hard. You'll need a few wrenches, fresh oil, some kind of pan to put the old oil in.(That'll give your fork a nice oil change while you're at it.) Plus while the fork is opened up you can change the rebound internally if you think it's either too slow or too fast.

Edit: You do know how to remove the fork from your bike right? Although it might not be needed, it's always a good thing to know. Easier to carry around than the whole bike.


----------



## Tag1 (Mar 17, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> 2) A friend of mine whose judgement on bikes I trust a lot on bikes pointed out to me "my frame is meant for around a 100 mm fork"


What do you want to lower it to? I have a 100mm on my Bruiser right now, which is ok, but I'd prefer 80, or even lower. Just try to lower it yourself. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Must... resist... urge ... to... add... 5th bike... to.... stable.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

if i hadnt just bought the yeti and im now $700 in the hole....... only if


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> .... "my frame is meant for around a 100 mm fork" ...


now, is your friend trying to tell me that some mass production company knows what geometry i like better than i do? do not listen to that nonsence. the frames are designed with the 100mm for geometry purposes, so they can hit thier intended target....

besides, a fork that runs at 65mm doesn't have very much sag. mine is pumped up so much, it has none. it sits at a point where a 100mm fork usually does while it's in it's sag or just a minimal amount into it's travel. now where is the real difference that your friend was trying to "warn" you about.....


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Very nice...

side note:
You really should learn the proper use of an apostrophe. It looks bad when you abuse them. A forum is one thing, but on a business website, it's probably not a good idea to let it go.
http://www.sunysuffolk.edu/Web/Selden/OWL/apostrophe.htm
http://www.users.bigpond.com/J_fersOffice/sample.htm
http://www.apostrophe.fsnet.co.uk/


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> ...side note:
> You really should learn the proper use of an apostrophe....


haha. brad hodge's suck's at using punctuation at the proper time's....


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> Problems about that:
> 
> 1) The spacer stuff hasn't really worked out. I've never been able to talk to the guy who does it, the bike shop guy apparantly won't do it at the shop for me (he doesn't want to be held liable if it breaks), so basically I've gotta talk to Brad for a reduction kit.
> 
> ...


No sh!t. Most shops won't do it. Plus you're a whiney little kid, that makes them not want to do it even more, hell, they probably don't even want to talk to you. We do stuff for certain people that we normally wouldn't do at our shop. And the only reason we do any of it is because we know that those people won't try to sue us.

You've been walked through the process several times. And you've PMed me a couple times. It should take a completely incompetent moron no more than an hour to do it. All in all, it's about 20 bucks of stuff you need.

Btw, it's spelled FASCIST. A fascist is a follower of facism. Fascism is a governmental system led by a dictator having complete power, forcibly suppressing opposition and criticism, regimenting all industry, commerce, etc., and emphasizing an aggressive nationalism and often racism.

And if your dad is all that, tell him to shove it.

I still haven't seen any picture of you riding your bike.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> now, is your friend trying to tell me that some mass production company knows what geometry i like better than i do? do not listen to that nonsence. the frames are designed with the 100mm for geometry purposes, so they can hit thier intended target....
> 
> besides, a fork that runs at 65mm doesn't have very much sag. mine is pumped up so much, it has none. it sits at a point where a 100mm fork usually does while it's in it's sag or just a minimal amount into it's travel. now where is the real difference that your friend was trying to "warn" you about.....


the fact that its an old 130mm not 100mm marzo dj3. and yes im that friend and the bike rides like crap (sorry due, just imo) but is usable. my brother ran that setup for years before he got his mob, and he still is running an unlowered marzo fork on that (soon to be slammed)


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

How much does just a tuned z1 cost?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't take a camera with me riding. I understand what I'm supposed to do, but I really don't trust myself to do the fork job. 

Will, you honestly think i'm a lying poser, don't you? Don't be calling me a whiney kid if you don't know me personally. Maybe I act whiney to you, but just because I don't buy all my stuff and do all my bike repairs doesn't make me that.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> I don't take a camera with me riding. I understand what I'm supposed to do, but I really don't trust myself to do the fork job.
> 
> Will, you honestly think i'm a lying poser, don't you? Don't be calling me a whiney kid if you don't know me personally. Maybe I act whiney to you, but just because I don't buy all my stuff and do all my bike repairs doesn't make me that.


A year ago all I could do was lube properly my chain. Now I can setup a whole geared drivetrain, lube my headset and hubs and even true my wheels some if the wobble isn't to big. I can make adjustements to my disc brakes, although I have not tried bleeding them yet(I will over the winter though). Furthermore, I taught myself how to completely remove a fork, without having my internal headset fall to pieces on the floor. Heck, I'd probably be able to do an oil change in my fork if I felt the need to, give me a manual and an hour.

My point is, I learned all of that by myself, asking questions around, and it really is the only way to learn. You know you've completely grasped something when you can do it with your own hands and head, and even teach it to others. If you gave your fork a try, if worse comes to worse, all you'll have to do is order up the original parts of the fork if you broke any, and put it back together like it was before, and ask somebody to assist you so you can do your second time right.

I'm not bagging on you, just giving some constructive criticism here. You really should give it at least a try, and if it doesn't work, well just too bad, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

That's how I feel too. I could try and explain why I wouldn't do that, but I'd only make myself sound more and more like a pansy loser mama's boy. 

ooh! I just got an idea! I've got a friend who has a spare fork that he doesn't want or need (and probably nobody else, either: an MX comp). Maybe I could reduce his and see what happens! Then, if it breaks, no one cares!

Does it matter what kind of oil I put back in the fork, as long as it is good fork oil?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> That's how I feel too. I could try and explain why I wouldn't do that, but I'd only make myself sound more and more like a pansy loser mama's boy.
> 
> ooh! I just got an idea! I've got a friend who has a spare fork that he doesn't want or need (and probably nobody else, either: an MX comp). Maybe I could reduce his and see what happens! Then, if it breaks, no one cares!
> 
> Does it matter what kind of oil I put back in the fork, as long as it is good fork oil?


Stock marzocchi oil is 7.5wt, make sure you use anti-foaming oil, it'll be cheaper to buy it fromand MX store than a bike shop too.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Why don't you reduce the travel on your DJ? You've only asked a few dozen times... Besides, it's up to the rider, not the bike.


he kindadoes have a point zach, my dirt jumping bike till i was 11 was a giant mtx 225 with 21 gears no discs or suspension. that thing had a choppered out fork and a 1 inch beartrap headset and i was hitting bigger jumps than you on it. when i was 8 i waqs hitting the biggest one in the small dj area where you dwell. not to mention my brother rode his bruiser into the ground with that exact dj on it and he hit rms after being off bike for 2 months cold turkey, first hit of the day. it is the rider, not the bike.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I really need to stop bringing this up. It ends up being a sore subject.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

R1D3R said:


> How much does just a tuned z1 cost?


Email or PM Brad for info.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

mmmm tasty. spanish bb?

too bad mommy and daddy told me that santa claus refuses to put anything under the xmas tree that says "death" on it... can you rename mine the "Happymobile"?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> mmmm tasty. spanish bb?
> 
> too bad mommy and daddy told me that santa claus refuses to put anything under the xmas tree that says "death" on it... can you rename mine the "Happymobile"?


You ordering one satori? Couldn't resist either eh?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> I went out yesterday and got some shots of one of the frame kit's available in our Holiday sale !!
> 
> [/IMG]


brad you are crazy.....good to give deals on XMAS


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Stock marzocchi oil is 7.5wt, make sure you use anti-foaming oil, it'll be cheaper to buy it fromand MX store than a bike shop too.


Stock is Golden Spectro. If you don't buy Spectro make sure you look up the viscosity index. Two different brands both labeled 7.5 can be QUITE different.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Stock is Golden Spectro. If you don't buy Spectro make sure you look up the viscosity index. Two different brands both labeled 7.5 can be QUITE different.


get the synthetic blend

SPECTRO GOLDEN CARTRIDGE FORK FLUID

Spectro Golden (formerly Golden Spectro) Premium grade synthetic blend Cartridge Fork Fluid with exclusive "zero-stiction" additives - the ultimate Fork Fluid: Available in very ligt (85/150) and light (125/150) 
For use in Kayaba and Showa upside-down forks 
Preserves and conditions fork seals 
Special anti-foaming additives 
Description
Spectro Golden Cartridge Fork Fluid is a state-of-the-art synthetic hydraulic fluid specifically designed for today's advanced motorcycle fork systems to fight damping fade due to heat and aeration. Spectro Golden Cartridge Fork Fluid will exceed the performance of suspension fluids in these applications, especially with regard to "stiction," the movement restriction that occurs at the moment of direction change in a fork system.

Applications
Spectro Golden Cartridge Fork Fluid is recommended to replace all O.E.M. fluids and is excellent in both upside-down and conventional forks. Refer to the Spectro tuning chart for year and model viscosity recommendation. Refer to manufacturer's manual for oil fill capacity.
Material Safety Data SheetTYPICAL INSPECTIONS VERY LIGHT
85/150 LIGHT
125/150


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

im tempted to get one just because im a new toy whore and have no self control.....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

fiddy_ryder said:


> im tempted to get one just because im a new toy whore and have no self control.....


Hehehe, that sounds an awful lot like me.


----------

